
Tell HN: Buffer, Gitlab, Basecamp and others alike, this is your moment! - quietthrow
Answering a question - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22554377 - I realized this is the moment for companies like Gitlab and Buffer to share more about their philosophy, strategy and choices. With a little pun intended, this is the moment for companies with ideas like Gitlab and Buffer to infect and spread. Share your ideas!<p>I think that 30&#x2F;40 years from now we will be in a very different place wrt to congregating and working from one location. 100 years ago cars came and replaced the horse and literally shaped our geography, how we live and what we are capable of. The horse did the same prior to the car. In that sense humanity evolved faster in someplaces than other, but evolved we did. We were more happier because of our expanded &#x27;reach&#x27; on different dimensions provided by these new &#x27;technologies and ways of life&#x27;. And after a long time of status quo (horses and then cars) those same sources and the way an individual life stems from it perhaps lead to more unhappiness than happiness - in the case of horses - streets where filled with horseshit which lead to disease etc. In case of cars we have horrible traffic, cities that are filled roads and streets that are more friendly for cars than people as everybody tried to congregate for work and living due to the concentration of economic opportunity. During this time computer and internet changed our capabilities again and they are reshaping access to economic opportunity. however the status quo model of life lead by cars and what they ensued still hold us back I think. And now this viral outbreak almost creates &#x27;space&#x27; for new ideas to be considered or fringe ideas (remote companies&#x2F;work) to be reconsidered which companies like buffer and gitlab have been a champion of and are being ahead of the curve in some ways.<p>There are different levels&#x2F;types of economic opportunities -<p>1)some that can be distributed&#x2F;capitalized upon regardless of geography.  HN Cuts me more at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;syMX9CGa
======
harrisreynolds
I have been thinking the same thing. There are going to be winners and losers
from this Coronavirus outbreak.

In addition to remote companies like the ones you mention, any tools that help
make remote work easier/better have a big opportunity now.

Zoom is obvious here but anything that makes collaboration easier could get a
boost as well. Asana and Airtable come to mind, but there is likely a slew of
tools like this.

~~~
quietthrow
Thats why I started this thread - in the hopes it can be a mega thread on
ideas, tools and possibilities and hopefully inspire some folks to take action
while the time is ripe and situation has provides space to surface and think
about these things a very broad and almost global level.

------
mentessa
That's true, but there's the risk that this revlation will stick with a
digital association with the crisis - especially for the digital workplace
laggards.

------
quietthrow
The CEO of Basecamp, Jason Fried is giving a rebate to anyone who purchases
their book on WFH.
[https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1237773562322259970](https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1237773562322259970)

